

Suspend Uber from London over 'flawed driver checks', minicab operators say - jackgavigan
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jun/18/suspend-uber-london-black-cab-drivers-claims-flawed-checks

======
DrScump
Are London black-cab operators still required to learn "The Knowledge"
(exhaustive detailed geography and traffic patterns) to get a license? I'm
guessing that Uber drivers are not.

